# my Copycat Cola's



## stephengray (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, I thought that I would post some pictures of my Coca-Cola or Pepsi-Cola copycats as they are called in some areas.  How many kinds are there out there?  Thanks for looking!

 Stephen

 1. amber abm Gay-Ola Memphis, Tenn. 
 2. clear bimal Tru-Cola Norristown, Tenn.
 3. aqua abm Fosfo-Cola from Mexico with patent date of 1938
 4. clear bimal Celery-Cola Birmingham, Ala.
 5. aqua abm Roxa Kola Winchester, Ky.
 6. clear bimal MaCola Macon, Ga.
 7. aqua bimal Caro-Cola Charleston, S.C.
 8. clear bimal 7 oz. Chero-Cola Vidalia, Ga.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 8, 2010)

9. amber bimal Gay-Ola Memphis, Tenn.
 10. clear bimal Rye-Ola Atlanta, Ga.
 11. aqua abm Taka-Kola Newport News, Va. 
 12. clear bimal Koca-Nola Atlanta, Ga.
 13. aqua abm Prin-Cae Cola Williamston, N.C.
 14. clear bimal Nova Kola Rome, Ga.


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 8, 2010)

Those are pretty cool...glad you shared them. I never knew they did copycat stuff like that with different soda's[8|]
    Manda


----------



## stephengray (Jul 8, 2010)

15. amber bimal Star Cola Memphis, Tenn.
 16. clear bimal Wiseola Birmingham
 17. greenish hutch Celery-Cola Atlanta, Ga. has quite a bit of wear though
 18. aqua bimal 7 oz. Chero-Cola Dublin, Ga.
 19. clear bimal Gay-Ola Memphis, Tenn.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 8, 2010)

19a. repeat of 19
 20. amber abm Jitney-Cola Knoxville, Tenn.
 21. clear bimal 7 oz. Chero-Cola Dublin, Ga.
 22. amber abm Club Cola Lexington, Ky.
 23. clear abm not really a copycat but unusual name Cheery Nectar Co. Rome, Ga.

 I have some more and will post those later as I find them in storage.

 Stephen


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 8, 2010)

that's a very nice collection you have.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 8, 2010)

> 3. aqua abm Fosfo-Cola from Mexico with patent date of 1938


 
 wow , I'm betting they got sued[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 8, 2010)

> 2. clear bimal Tru-Cola Norristown, Tenn.


 
 I'm betting this is actually Morristown, Tenn. Maybe this was an error on the bottle. Nice bottles by the way.


----------



## madman (Jul 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow killer bottle aint seen that one! very nice collection  im jealous!


----------



## bottlingco (Jul 8, 2010)

Stephen,
 Nice collection!  Thanks for sharing.  There was one in there that was a new one to me.  Prin Cae Cola or something like that.  I may not have spelled it correctly, as I am not looking at it.  bottlingco


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello Stephen,

 Thank you for showing us your excellent collection. Very impressive, indeed. How long did it take you to assemble these guys?
 What, no Lime Cola?



> quote:
> 
> 3. aqua abm Fosfo-Cola from Mexico with patent date of 1938
> 
> ...


 
 Though I bet these bottles of Stephen's have a trail of legal history, surprisingly, not the Fosfo-Cola. Cecil Munsey has the lowdown.  Check at the bottom of that page "159 Immitation Coke Bottle Fosfo Cola."


----------



## stephengray (Jul 9, 2010)

Surfaceone was asking for a Lime Cola and this is the one I just got.  It still has the price sticker on it.  It is quart sized and with the original bail top.  Lime Cola Bottling Co. Youngstown, O.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 9, 2010)

close-up of slugplate


----------



## stephengray (Jul 9, 2010)

Surfaceone, thanks for the info.  I read the article written by Cecil Munsey about the Fosfo-Cola.  And I have put a Lime Cola on here for you.  I have a few more of these, mostly variations of ones already pictured, but I have a Glee-Cola, Magic Cola, My=Coca-Co, Pin-Ap-Ola, Coca-Lula, My-Ola and a Ozo-Olo to take pics of.  I know there are many more out there but some are dang rare.  I would like the Keen Kola from Wichita Falls, Texas if anybody has one!

 Oh, and it took me about 3 years to get all of those.  I had quit collecting them and went to druggists alone but have added 2 or 3 copycats in the last few months.

 Thanks,

 Stephen


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Stephen,

 Thanks for that. What, no Lemon Cola?

 Do'ya still have the Afrikola Bottling Works Oklahoma City, Okla. bottle, or did you trade it? I'd love to see a photo of that guy, as well.

 Do you have information on the Prin-Cae Cola, Williamston, N.C.? I found diddly on that guy.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, you got me there, I do not have a Lemon Cola.  I do have an Afrikola from Oklahoma City and the later version of it the Jay Kola with embossed bird on shoulder.  I do not have any info on that Prin-Cae Cola.  The entire embossing is: Prin-Cae Cola (going up bottle) then Prin Cae Cola Beverage Co. Williamston, N.C. above base.

 Stephen


----------



## stephengray (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, I fumble fingered the town name on the Tru-Cola; it is Morristown, Tenn. not Norristown.

 Stephen


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 9, 2010)

That Tru-Cola a new one on me, and I'm willing to bet she is quite rare.

 If you don't mind Stephen, I gotta your Lemon Kolas right cheer!






 Charlottsville, VA


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 9, 2010)

Early flint glass no town.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 9, 2010)

Blue glass slug plate no town.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 9, 2010)

And one from Bluefield, WVA.


----------



## waskey (Jul 9, 2010)

I found a broken bottle in the woods last winter embossed Grap-ola and i couldn't find anything on the company and the bottle didn't have a town name either. I should have kept the broken one; maybe ill go out and look for it sometime.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 9, 2010)

All I found was mention of a Grap-ola products co. in New York. You sure it's not grape-ola?


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for those Morb,

 What, no Sola-Cola? Tru Cola may have been a product of National Beverages, Chattanooga, according to this unpictured sale result.

 This just in : Coca-Cola bottle part of Fox Theatre's starlit sky.


----------



## Dean (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello,
 Here is another copy-cat that probably had legal issues.  It is listed with ONETA http://www.onetacc.com/bottles/Collections/emb%20cola%20cl-G.htm , but is listed as Cola-Coldd and I believe it should be listed as Cola-Colda.  It is a very scarce bottle and mine has a flash on the right above the embossing.  Warren Bottling Works / Warren, Arkansas
 Enjoy,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

1. amber abm Gay-Ola Memphis, Tenn. 

 Gay-Ola bottle mandated in settlement of the 1914 U S Federal Court decision.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 2. clear bimal Tru-Cola Norristown, Tenn.


 
 Tru-Cola Chattanooga label.

 There are embossed bottles from Chattanooga TN and Evergreen AL similar to the Morristown TN. There is also a crock ice scoop with the Tru-Cola trade mark.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 4. clear bimal Celery-Cola Birmingham, Ala.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 5. aqua abm Roxa Kola Winchester, Ky.


 Bottling Plant and Delivery wagons at Winchester.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 6. clear bimal MaCola Macon, Ga.


 
 trademark 1910


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 7. aqua bimal Caro-Cola Charleston, S.C.


 
 Trade mark from 1920 ad


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> clear bimal 7 oz. Chero-Cola Vidalia, Ga.


 
 label 1912-14


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 9. amber bimal Gay-Ola Memphis, Tenn.


 
 1910 label


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 10. clear bimal Rye-Ola Atlanta, Ga.


 
 newsboy wearing a Rye-Ola hat


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 11. aqua abm Taka-Kola Newport News, Va.


 
 tip tray and glass


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 12. clear bimal Koca-Nola Atlanta, Ga.


 
 Ad protesting the Pure Food lawsuit in Federal Court


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 13. aqua abm Prin-Cae Cola Williamston, N.C.


 
 Elizabeth City NC


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 14. clear bimal Nova Kola Rome, Ga.


 
 Nova Kola ad on tin sign and serving tray


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 15. amber bimal Star Cola Memphis, Tenn.


 
 Could this bottle be Nashville instead of Memphis?


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 16. clear bimal Wiseola Birmingham


 
 1908 label


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 17. greenish hutch Celery-Cola Atlanta, Ga.


 
 Celery Cola Atlanta label


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 18. aqua bimal 7 oz. Chero-Cola Dublin, Ga.


 
 1915-23 label


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 19. clear bimal Gay-Ola Memphis, Tenn.


 

 Great Memphis ad


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 20. amber abm Jitney-Cola Knoxville, Tenn.


 
 trade mark 1915


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 22. amber abm Club Cola Lexington, Ky.


 
 bottle cap


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> 23.Cheery Nectar Co. Rome, Ga.


 
 trade mark


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> Lime Cola


 
 1912 from the home office


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> Glee-Cola


 
 1915 label from Birmingham


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> My=Coca


 
 1910 label


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> Pin-Ap-Ola


 
 1918 ad


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> Ozo-Olo


 Birmingham 1910


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> een Kola


 
 stock cert 1920


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> Lemon Kola


 
 tip tray


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

> grape-ola


 

 1920s deco bottle


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

I know I missed a couple of brands but have I beat Soda Pop Bob's record for replies to a single post? ;-)


----------



## waskey (Jul 9, 2010)

> 1920s deco bottle


  Hey Dennis thats the exact deco I found broken does yours have a town?


----------



## grime5 (Jul 9, 2010)

i have a cold=cola from junction city ky to add to the list. later greg


----------



## madman (Jul 9, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## stephengray (Jul 9, 2010)

Everybody thanks for the replies and posts of bottles and related info.  Celerycola that is a lot of replies alright.  And thanks very much for your time and effort you put into this.  

 I have a few more to list here.
 1. clear abm 7 oz. Chero-Cola Fort Valley, Ga.
 2. clear abm Caro-Cola Spartanburg, S.C. (found this one at an antique shop in Okla. for 8 dollars 2 weeks ago)
 3. clear abm Jitney-Cola Knoxville, Tenn.
 4. clear abm Chero-Cola no town just a filler
 5. clear bimal Ozo-Ola The Happy Drink Birmingham


----------



## madman (Jul 9, 2010)

WOW GUYS, SWEET BOTTLES HERE! AS WELL AS ADS LABLES AND GOWITHS, HERES A BOTTLE IVE FOUND A FEW OF HERE IN KNOXVILLE TN.  AND CANT FIND ANY INFO ON? THE BOTTLE READS CAPACOLA,  ON HEEL READS PROPERTY OF CAPACOLA LITTLE ROCK ARK. ITS IN A WHISTLE STYLE BOTTLE  AND I KNOW THESE WERE DUG HERE IN KNOXVILLE TN.


----------



## madman (Jul 9, 2010)

THE BASE


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Roxa-Cola was bottled in Rock W. VA around 1915.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That one is so beautiful, and mine is so crummy. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I had a feeling that was it.


----------



## ncbred (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## celerycola (Jul 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No town on this one. I think they were based in MYCity.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is the Glee Cola from Tuscaloosa, Ala. that I have.  It is aqua abm.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice mint cola and Glee cola guys.


----------



## ncbred (Jul 11, 2010)

Thats the first Mint Cola I've seen with the embossing on the base and without the emblem on the shoulder.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 11, 2010)

Here is an extremely rare Gay-Ola from the Metropolitan Bottling Works of Oklahoma City, Okla.  I have had this bottle for about 15 years and it was the only one known (it was used for the Oklahoma bottle book) until another one was found last year.  It has a lip chip but I will probably never be able to get another one.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 11, 2010)

Would you post a pic of the Oklahoma Gay-Ola showing the bottler name?


----------



## stephengray (Jul 12, 2010)

Celerycola, I will post a pic of the other side of the OKC Gay-Ola but it will have to wait about 3 weeks or so.  I am on a job in northern Montana and am nowhere close to the bottle at present!  Maybe I can find something around here though.  By the way, there is a Gay-Ola from Tulsa, Okla. also.  I had one with cracks but have no idea what happened to it.  I think it was in the storage shed at my parents house but the house and everything around it burned down a few years ago.  The back looks just like the OKC one but on the front it has a round slugplate with Tulsa Bottling Works Tulsa, Okla. embossed.  It is a pale aqua color.  I'm sure you know about the Chero-Cola from Davis, Okla.; they had the straight sided one and the one with hobnails(?) like an art deco bottle.  Quapaw, Okla. also had the art deco style bottle and I have that one now.  There is an Bludwine from Hugo, Okla. that is clear turning purple.  There are only two straight sided Pepsi's that I know of from Oklahoma and they are from Oklahoma City and Enid.  There are two variants of the Enid Pepsi bottles and also two variants of the OKC Pepsi's, aqua and clear.  There is 41 different straight sided Coke's from Oklahoma that I know of.  I only have the two from McAlester, one from OKC and traded the others off.  Wish I had them back now.

 I will post a pic as soon as I can once I get back home.

 Stephen


----------



## stephengray (Jul 12, 2010)

not really a copycat but this is an older style embossed Dr. Pepper; says McAlester & Hartshorne at base


----------



## stephengray (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is the Afrikola from Oklahoma City that I have.  I used to have one in near mint condition but traded it off.   P.H. James is on the base


----------



## sodapops (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice Stephn, I have the "Afri Cola" but I dont have that one. Good bottle[]


> ORIGINAL:  stephengray
> 
> Here is an extremely rare Gay-Ola from the Metropolitan Bottling Works of Oklahoma City, Okla.Â  I have had this bottle for about 15 years and it wasÂ the only one known (it was used for the Oklahoma bottle book) until another one was found last year.Â  It has a lip chip but I will probably never be able to get another one.


----------



## sodapops (Jul 13, 2010)

I learn something everyday, thanks for the info Stephen


> ORIGINAL:  stephengray
> 
> Celerycola, I will post a pic of the other side of the OKC Gay-Ola but it will have to wait about 3 weeks or so.Â  I am on a job in northern Montana and am nowhere close to the bottle at present!Â  Maybe I can find something around here though.Â  By the way, there is a Gay-Ola from Tulsa, Okla. also.Â  I had one with cracks but have no idea what happened to it.Â  I think it was in the storage shed at my parents house but the house and everything around it burned down a few years ago.Â  The back looks just like the OKC one but on the front it has a round slugplate with Tulsa Bottling Works Tulsa, Okla. embossed.Â  It is a pale aqua color.Â  I'm sure you know about the Chero-Cola from Davis, Okla.; they had the straight sided one and the one with hobnails(?) like an art deco bottle.Â  Quapaw, Okla. also had the art deco style bottle and I have that one now.Â  There is an Bludwine from Hugo, Okla. that is clear turning purple.Â  There are only two straight sided Pepsi's that I know of from Oklahoma and they are from Oklahoma City and Enid.Â  There are two variants of the Enid Pepsi bottles and also two variants of the OKC Pepsi's, aqua and clear.Â  There is 41 different straight sided Coke's from Oklahoma that I know of.Â Â I only have the two from McAlester, one from OKC and tradedÂ the others off.Â  Wish I had them back now.
> 
> ...


----------



## stephengray (Jul 27, 2010)

I was going through some boxes in storage and found a couple more copycats.  Here is a Lime Cola from Charleston, S.C.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Morb ~ 

 How'z about posting a link to that Cola Wars site you were/are involved with. I thought I had saved it but can't seem to find it at the momement.  

 Thanks, 

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Hey Morb ~
> 
> ...


 
 What Cola Wars site? The only one I know of is Celery Cola's site. http://www.kolawars.com/

 I have a page dedicated to Lemon Kola and another to 3-C Nectar.

 Lemon Kola  http://tazewell-orange.com/lemonkola1911.html

 3-C Nectar   http://tazewell-orange.com/3cnectar.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 28, 2010)

Morb ~

 Oops! Sorry 'bout that.  Right site - wrong guy!  I get my celerlcola's and morbious_fod's mixed up. But that's the site I was referring to ... and a good one ta'boot just like your's.

 Thanks again,

 SPB


----------



## stephengray (Jul 29, 2010)

Here is the other copycat I found in the boxes.  It is a My Coca-Co from Lexington, Ky.  It is bimal and an amber so dark it is black.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 29, 2010)

I've got a beautiful one of those right down to the freaking crack across the middle of the bottle. Would have been mint aside from that.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 29, 2010)

Zowie! ... That's gotta be something really special! I wonder what the story is on that dude?

 Great find! ... Great job!

 SPB


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 29, 2010)

Great bottles, Guys! Here's is a Lee's Cola from Tn, in Coke type script lettering. It was very short lived. Tennessee bottler's were notorious for copy cat trademark infringement, just slightly less so than Alabame bottlers. In Memphis Tn alone their was KOKE in amber glass, MY-COCA in aqua and amber, and all others noted.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 29, 2010)

Creekwalker, I have never seen the Lee's Cola, is that a rare one?  Are the Jitney-Cola's I have from Knoxville rare?  What about the Tru-Cola from Morristown?  I know that is a lot of questions but wanted some info on them.  Thanks.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  stephengray
> 
> Here is the other copycat I found in the boxes.Â  It is a My Coca-Co from Lexington, Ky.Â  It is bimal and an amber so dark it is black.


 I have nineteen different My-Cocas from various states plus a serving tray, watch fob, and bottle opener. The inventor of My-Coca was Diva Brown whose husband J. C. Mayfield was chief chemist and partner with Coca-Cola inventor Doc Pemberton in Atlanta in the 1880's. Mayfield later started Celery=Cola and KOKE. Diva Brown also sold what she claimed was the original Coca-Cola formula to people who started Sherro, Celery Coca, Murphy's Coca-Cola, Fletcher's Coca-Cola, Mo-Cola, Orange Cola, Orange Smash, Deacon Brown, Gleeola, Gay-Ola, Brainol, Glee-Nol, Vera-Coca, Celery=Cola, KOKE, Wine Coca, Lima Cola and other cola drinks. 

 I wrote a book on Diva Brown "The Original Coca-Cola Woman" but it is currently out-of-print. I should have more copies available in a few weeks.

 http://kolawars.com/diva.html


----------



## celerycola (Jul 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  CreekWalker
> 
> Great bottles, Guys! Here's is a Lee's Cola from Tn, in Coke type script lettering. It was very short lived. Tennessee bottler's were notorious for copy cat trademark infringement, just slightly less so than Alabame bottlers. In Memphis Tn alone their was KOKE in amber glass, MY-COCA in aqua and amber, and all others noted.


 
 A couple of these have shown up on ebay in the lat couple of years. 

 I have a great embossed bottle from Jellico TN that is a script Jellico-la.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 29, 2010)

Dennis, thanks for all of the info you have provided.  I collect the bottles and have never had the time to research them or anything.  I picked my bottles up at antique shops, flea markets and bottle shows.  I wonder how many pop bottles are out there that could be called a copycat?  Do you have any idea?  I mean, I have more than 20 and I was only serious about them for a year or so.  Then I joined the military and that was it for bottles.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 29, 2010)

The National Bottler's Gazette published a list around 1918 that listed 300 colas, kolas, olas, etc. I have information on around three thousand brand name drinks - not all colas. That information is anything from just the name, town, and approximate date to hundreds of pages of information depending on the brand. I hope to eventually get the information into a database so I an actually make use of it.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 30, 2010)

Dennis, here is the other side of that OKC Gay-Ola.


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 3, 2010)

I seldom  see the Tn based Jitney Cola bottles in our area, In my hometown the old Jitney Jungle stone advertised 5 cent Pepsi products. The Tru-cola from Morristown may be scarce. The Lee's Cola has inched up in value from below $45 to $125 in five years.


----------



## celerycola (Jan 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I just bought this Tru-Cola Chattanooga advertising pitcher. I'm guessing it was used to pour free samples when Tru-Cola was introduced around 1910.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a later ACL Tru-Cola , which is less Coca Cola in design and more RC cola. I have forgotten the city of origin.


----------



## midway49 (Jan 5, 2012)

Just dug couple of weeks ago


----------



## celerycola (Jan 5, 2012)

I would love to talk you out of this!



> ORIGINAL:  midway49
> 
> Just dug couple of weeks ago


----------



## splante (Jan 6, 2012)

learn so much on this site thakns all,,,,,,,gonna have to donate to the site again soon for all its help.


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Stephen,
 I can post a couple. I'll post my Double Cola Jr and a Rola-Cola.
 I also have a Big Giant Cola, a 3-V Cola, a bunch of Royal Crown Cola's and a bunch of Red Rock Cola's.
 Bill


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 6, 2012)

Rola- Cola from Erie, PA


----------

